# Sound decoder for berkshire 2-8-4



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

I am thinking of putting sound decoders for my berkshire 2-8-4

Should I use heavy, medium steam decoder?

How about 0-8-0 switcher, light or medium steam sound decoder?

Kiong


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Berk is a heavy steam. I have a Berk using the TSU-1000 heavy steam.

Contact NIMT. He can hook you up. The 0-8-0 I think is a light steam. Soundtraxx does have a decoder guide that will tell you which one to get. Buy through NIMT.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

cool nice, i love berkshires .
what # is yours ??
I have an MTH #757  MTH does drive me insane at times but they do make some nice loco's


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

berkshire 2-8-4 is a heavy steam unit.

The 0-8-0 is a medium steam unit.

If you give me the loco maker I should be able to tell you the speaker that will fit it too.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey hey,

Mine is a bachmann berkshire, I am trying to decal it as Virginian 501 (i know bachmann has slightly different placement of lights from actual VgN berkshire)

As for the 0-8-0 waiting to arrive at my home, is a walters proto 2000

Cheers
Kiong



NIMT said:


> berkshire 2-8-4 is a heavy steam unit.
> 
> The 0-8-0 is a medium steam unit.
> 
> If you give me the loco maker I should be able to tell you the speaker that will fit it too.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Bachman 2-8-4
Soundtraxx Decoder #826103, Speaker #810054, Enclosure #810110

Walthers P2k 0-8-0
Soundtraxx Decoder #826102, Speaker #810054, Enclosure #810110

Decoder programing can be done via computer with JMRI (free) a Digitrax PR3 and a Soundtraxx Programing track booster #829002 and a 12 Volt power supply.


----------

